# SCFXD8 Super Chief Xtra 8 Amp (Duplex Radio Equipped)



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I ordered my DCC system and should be here in a couple weeks. SCFXD8 Super Chief Xtra 8 Amp (Duplex Radio Equipped) 







Like always I have questions as to what it can do but I am sure I will fin
d out more when I get it. Until then I would love to hear what everyone thinks about this system and what you were capable of doing with it.

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad you got the duplex radio, makes a lot of difference in the reliability of the communications between the throttle and the base station. 

I prefer the NCE, but what I think the pros of digitrax are over the competition are mainly to do with with structure of their communication bus, the availability of interfaces to connect to their bus, and the bidirectional DCC communications they have. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Installed my system today and had it running nice for about 20 min. In the process of programming I managed to render my K27 motionless. Address is good sound works but now the throttle does not function. It is set for 128 steps and numbers change from 0-99 but engine does not respond. I am unable to locate the cv codes for the QSI decoder. not sure what to do now.

Got any ideas what I can do ? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

press F6 twice, about 1/2 second apart.... will run again. 

Look up the "disconnect command" in the QSI manual. 

To start up, press F6 twice... 

When the loco is in "normal mode".... pressing F9 twice puts it in "disconnect" mode... everything works except motor is "disconnected".... press F9 twice again and it goes into "idle" mode..... press F9 twice again, and the loco does a shutdown, you hear the dynamo spin down and air pump stops, and there is a long steam letoff... 

Pressing F6 twice again does the startup... 


Greg


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Jun 2012 01:37 PM 
press F6 twice, about 1/2 second apart.... will run again. 

Look up the "disconnect command" in the QSI manual. 

To start up, press F6 twice... 

When the loco is in "normal mode".... pressing F9 twice puts it in "disconnect" mode... everything works except motor is "disconnected".... press F9 twice again and it goes into "idle" mode..... press F9 twice again, and the loco does a shutdown, you hear the dynamo spin down and air pump stops, and there is a long steam letoff... 

Pressing F6 twice again does the startup... 


Greg 
Yep, that's messed me up with QSI. Every time I've somehow gotten it into this mode I've had trouble getting it out. I wrote down what to do, but when I'm showing off my railroad and it happens I panic. I knew this past week when it happened that I needed to push F9 or was it F6? Anyway, after a little poking around I got it running again. I need to put together a cheat sheet with all of this stuff on it. 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

6 starts, 9 stops that's all you need to remember... 

Here's the beginning of a cheat sheet:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains/dcc...heat-sheet*

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I made me a cheat sheet early on. It will help you a bunch down the road. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Does it seem like Digitrax has some unusual features.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This is not Digitrax, this is an intentional feature in the QSI... It's designed to allow you to control the sound system, rather than just have it "take off" when power is applied. 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Is there a chart or list of all the CV's for QSI Magnum? I searched there site and can not seem to find anything. I did try to change some of the CV's using the throttle on the program track and did not seem to work. When I hit enter it spit back a code" no-d"


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, you download the 267 page manual... 

On this page: http://qsisolutions.com/downloads/index.html 

Go to the bottom of the page, you will see "Full DCC Reference Manual For All QSI Decoders" 

You might want to read my QSI section on my web site, I've put in some of the more common commands and an explanation of the "index system" they use to extend the number of CV's... 

Also, if you post here something specific you want to do, I can help. 

Greg


----------

